# Pick One Please



## knottsend (Mar 21, 2012)

When picking your kind of needle and yarn doesn't really matter here , do you choose circular or straights ? [ as if you are knitting flat.]..? Thanks I'm curious beginner.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Circs only. Haven't used straights in years.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

knottsend said:


> When picking your kind of needle and yarn doesn't really matter here , do you choose circular or straights ? [ as if you are knitting flat.]..? Thanks I'm curious beginner.


I learned to knit on circulars, so that's what I always choose.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Another vote for circulars, even for a dish cloth.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I love straights. Only use circulars when there are too many stitches.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Circulars, except when knitting socks where I use double pointed needles. Once you get used to the shorter length of the needles in the circulars and the way that the weight of what you're knitting is evenly distributed by the cord, I think you'll find it preferable.


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

I only ever use circulars, no matter what I am knitting.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I got rid of all my straights-actually they make good plant stakes for orchids and houseplants, LOL. And I only use Addi circulars.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Circulars for me too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

If it's a heavy enough yarn I will probably opt for circs. If it's lighter yarn, like laceweight, I would use straights, as the sts tend to close up on the cable and it's a battle to push them up onto the needle end of the circ.

I like using both kinds of needles, as long as the straights are the shorter ones. Can't handle 14" straights sticking out right and left!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I haven't used straight needles in years. I use circulars for all my knitting flat or round. I find with this shoulder injury the circulars work better for me even though my knitting is so limited, yet I have been using the circulars for a long time even before this injury.

I know many people who feel the same way using straight needles for flat knitting. I think it is just your own preference.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Circulars for everything. The onky straight needles I hve are very short. i dont like the way the long straight needles hit me with every stitch.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm chiming in to sing the praises of circulars--for everything I knit these days.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I only use circs, unless I use dps. My old aluminum straights have been languishing in a drawer for years.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I find circulars to be the most versatile. I can knit back and forth, I can knit anything in the round. (I use magic loop, so the longer the better!)

I do still grab the straights when my circs are busy, or my dpns for some sock knitting. But the circulars are definitely my ''go to'' needles.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

well ladies, I have been knitting for at least 50+ years and have never used circular needles. I bought one the other day and tried to use this morning. I guess it takes a little practice, but I have gone back to my straight needles. I have made all kinds of things on my straight ones with no problem, but i will keep trying with the circular one.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I use straight needles unless I'm knitting something a LOT of stitches and it won't fit on a straight needle.


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

I almost always use circulars except when knitting a lace weight scarf... I like how the straights keep the airy lace more stable, and I don't drop as many stitches.


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

I am a new knitter. I use whatever needles the pattern calls for.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Only found out about circulars this year,Would never go back to straights,


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I crochet too, so I try to switch between circs, straights and hooks.


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

Straights all the time - cannot get on with circulars or DPNS - perhaps I had better take the time and learn.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I mostly use straights, because I have a lot of them, but I don't like using very long needles, so if I have to cast on a lot of stitches I use circulars. At the moment I have a baby blanket on the go with 206 stitches, so that is on a circular needle, all my other current projects are on straights.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love my circulars!!!!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Circulars when I'm not using my dbn's. I'm too apt to drop a needle when I'm knitting on a road trip. I can't squeeze my hands between the door & seat anymore. Eighteen inches of needle is a lot to be waving around anywhere.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bea 465 said:


> I only use circs, unless I use dps. My old aluminum straights have been languishing in a drawer for years.


Another vote for circulars/DPNs. I gave my straights to my Mom...also the larger mm circulars. I like the lacier weight needles.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I used to use circulars for EVERYTHING, but I've discovered domino knitting, and I like it and treated myself to some 7 inch Signature needles with bell caps, and they're really perfect for that.

I even knit socks and the tops of hats on two circulars.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I use circulars for everything. Once I started using them I couldn't go back to straights.


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

I use both!

T love my Denise Interchangables, so convenient. But there are times I reach for a short pair of straights. Long straights, I agree, are best used for something other than knitting.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I use both depends on what I am knitting.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Straights for me - not keen on circulars.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Circulars


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It depends of the numbers of stitches i have on the needles,what kind of needles i use. :lol: :lol:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Circs for everything, from 9" circs for some socks to very long cables for magic loop. Knit nothing on straights.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

mostly circular, only straights if I haven't got the size in circular xx


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Never use straight needles any more " love my circulars Did however discover one thing yestarday. I had never used the short circulars and they are hard to use if you have arthritus in your hands. much prefer the longer circular needles.


knottsend said:


> When picking your kind of needle and yarn doesn't really matter here , do you choose circular or straights ? [ as if you are knitting flat.]..? Thanks I'm curious beginner.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

Generally, I use circus.


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

Mostly circular


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mainly circs. i like to grab short straights or dpns for swatches and often use them for pinning pieces together when sizing things up. circs feel so much more civilized to use.


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Straights.. even to the point of squishing as many stitches as i can fit- i knit faster on straights with my needle in the groin style


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Circulars most of the time.


----------



## Sussie (Oct 25, 2012)

I always use circular, if I have to stop, its easier to push work into centre of needle.


----------



## Jeanne Anne (Oct 6, 2012)

I use both. It depends on the project and what mood I'm in.


----------



## Starama11 (Jul 11, 2012)

Definitely circulars.


----------



## nlbknitter (Aug 3, 2012)

Always circs. My old straights come in handy as "wires" for blocking small lace projects!


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

I use straights unless the item I'm knitting has too many stitches for straight needles then I have to use circular needles, not very keen on circular needles as the stitches get caught on the join from the nylon part to the needle


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Circs all the way! I find them easier on my hands. I haven't used straight needles for eons!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Circulars ALWAYS, for everything. They eliminate the weight of the project from hanging on the end of the needle which is hard on my hands and arms. Once you get used to them you won't go back. Learning and loving magic loop too.


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

After 40 years of knitting, I used circulars for the first time and now I use them whenever I can. I was always terrible with double pointed needles but didn't realize there was circular needles.


----------



## carolguess (Oct 16, 2012)

Circulars always.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Circs only. Haven't used straights in years.


Ditto!!


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

CIRCULAR NEEDLES I don't loose my work when I put it down nearly as badly as with streights.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Circulars! I never use straight any more. Too hard on the hands and take up too much room use. I can knit anywhere and don't bother the person next to me.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

It was circulars all the time until I doscovered the square needles - the short ones... they feel so good, are light, glide well. All that said circ. needle are more versatile but there isa financial costs. Meaning: if you knit only flat projects then 24" long would be the only ones you will need. But if you alos knit in the round, then you will need different and size of circ. needles. For that reason, many knitters opt for interchangeables needles ...be wise for a good brand. Go to the search function of this site and look for previous posts. Another advantage to circ. is we don't loose one needle, and they don't drop from our hands.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I use my circular needles for everything.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

what is magic loop?


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Anecdote. I teach knitting to real beginners. To save money some of them decided to buy straight, long and often heavy needles, despite my recommendation for buying circulars. Ten classes later, they regret it.
But of course, as mentionned in above posts, there are knitters who just love their straight needles. I respect that and understand why. Maybe like me, they like seeing the needles dancing, but not good in confine area. 

Overtime you will figure which ones work better for you.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Since trying them, all I use is circs or dpns


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Circs only. Haven't used straights in years.


Me too!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

It was circulars all the time until I doscovered the square needles - the short ones... they feel so good, are light, glide well. All that said circ. needle are more versatile but there isa financial costs. Meaning: if you knit only flat projects then 24" long would be the only ones you will need. But if you alos knit in the round, then you will need different and size of circ. needles. For that reason, many knitters opt for interchangeables needles ...be wise for a good brand. Go to the search function of this site and look for previous posts. Another advantage to circ. is we don't loose one needle, and they don't drop from our hands.[/quote] what are square needles? and do you know what "magic loop" is?


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

davidw1226 said:


> Generally, I use circus.


David, I am an admirer of yours (excuse the spelling). I have heard of football players, and when I did prison ministry, prisoners knitting.

Please, tell us all how you got started in knitting. I would love to hear the story. Are you married or single? Who taught you? What is your favorite item to knit?


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Depends on what I am knitting. I use the shorter straights for scarves (charity knitting). Sometimes I use the regular length straights. I have 2 shawls on circulars now.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I use straight I haven't even seen can't quite grasp the idea of knitting the right and wrong side at the same time lol, I think I will just have to take the time to read a pattern through, having said that I have never seen them in a shop either, here we have one shop and two market stalls and the one shop is so quiet her stock is so low I thought she was selling up, such a shame.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Circs! Had to use straight needles for a class on Saturday--they felt so awkward. I also didn't like the weight of the work hanging on the needles.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I use straight I haven't even seen can't quite grasp the idea of knitting the right and wrong side at the same time lol, I think I will just have to take the time to read a pattern through, having said that I have never seen them in a shop either, here we have one shop and two market stalls and the one shop is so quiet her stock is so low I thought she was selling up, such a shame.


----------



## Darbytoo (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontygirl said:


> I only ever use circulars, no matter what I am knitting.


I agree


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry must have hit twice lol


----------



## ValB (Oct 2, 2012)

straights for preference
DPN's for socks
circular only if I have a lot of sts.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Circular needles, even for beginners are easier to handle. I use them for everything.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hardly ever use straights -- circulars. Once I mastered the magic loop, I can't imagine using straights. I thought the magic loop would be hard, but when I saw how simple it is, I was "hooked."


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Circulars, except when knitting socks where I use double pointed needles. Once you get used to the shorter length of the needles in the circulars and the way that the weight of what you're knitting is evenly distributed by the cord, I think you'll find it preferable.


I agree. The short, 5", size '0' dpn bamboo needles are FANTASTIC for knitting socks!


----------



## ValB (Oct 2, 2012)

judihaven said:


> davidw1226 said:
> 
> 
> > Generally, I use circus.
> ...


Judi
Knitting started as a men only activity. They used to knit all the hose etc before mechanisation in the, I think, middle ages. It was quite an elite job too.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> It was circulars all the time until I doscovered the square needles - the short ones... they feel so good, are light, glide well. All that said circ. needle are more versatile but there isa financial costs. Meaning: if you knit only flat projects then 24" long would be the only ones you will need. But if you alos knit in the round, then you will need different and size of circ. needles. For that reason, many knitters opt for interchangeables needles ...be wise for a good brand. Go to the search function of this site and look for previous posts. Another advantage to circ. is we don't loose one needle, and they don't drop from our hands.


 what are square needles? and do you know what "magic loop" is?[/quote]

Square needles are called cubic needles. Needles are really square. Search Google Images for a photo.


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

Circulars for me too.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

I enjoy being flexible in choice of needles. I think varying is good for the old hands.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I only ever use straights. Never did like circulars and could never get using double ended needles. Always used to get mixed up. I knit a lot of stuffed animals so it is easier for me to use straights. Have them in all different shapes and sizes.


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

I just love the circulars. And they are great when knitting on the train, when you have someone sitting close to me I don't have to worry about sticking them with the straigths.


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Circulars only.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Circulars or DP!


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I have an assortment of cirs and straingts includeing DP - more important to me is the material of the needles. My old aluminum sure look pretty in a tall vase on a high shelf, fond memories as that is what I learned on. (Plastic too) Now I just love wood -- especially birch but teak and some other woods, even bamboo are fine. I suit my needle choice to the project. My opinion of circs has improved as the product and choices are so much better than it was 50 years ago. 

Take Joy,


----------



## carolguess (Oct 16, 2012)

KnitPic and HiYa interchangeables are wonderful. HiYa very light and come in 4" and 5" needle lengths.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

ValB said:


> judihaven said:
> 
> 
> > davidw1226 said:
> ...


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

Circulars only even for small items, like mittens.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Short straights for dishcloths, dbl point for socks and such, otherwise circs.


----------



## mariolacronin (Jun 12, 2012)

always circulars.. unless DPNs are called for


----------



## Csknitty (Jul 12, 2012)

Circs only.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Use circulars for everything! All my straights are now kept in a pretty blue vase!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Not me straights are my choice


----------



## sandy48 (Sep 18, 2011)

I only ever use circulars. The weight of the project sits in your lap instead of on the ends of the needles, and when knitting in the car or in public locations, there is no fear of dropping a needle. Love my circs!


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

knottsend said:


> When picking your kind of needle and yarn doesn't really matter here , do you choose circular or straights ? [ as if you are knitting flat.]..? Thanks I'm curious beginner.


For approx the last year I have used my addi lace circulars or my Harmonie Circulars. Feels funny to hold straight needles now. I do use them if travelling but that is about it. I also learned the magic loop so will probably not use my double pointed needles much anymore as well.


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I do all knitting on circular needles.I knit everyday in the car. Hubby is driving.


----------



## knittingstash (Mar 25, 2011)

I only use circular or double pointed now. My husband doesn't like seeing the straight ones because they look too dangerous with the grandkids around.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

i learned on circulars and that's all i ever use. never have used straights. may one day just to see and feel the difference!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Overwhelming response for circulars. I've never used them - maybe I should give them a try. I knit a lot of blankets.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I like using straight needles. I only use circular when there are too many stitches or the pattern calls for them. I knit many years with only straights and began using circulars a few years ago.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I always use circs for everything....for my knitting I find myself picking up US 7 in a 24" cord....I have several..having several of these is a good investment for my comfort level knitting as I can have several projects going at once....Addi Turbos are great....and lately I've tried ChiaoGoo Lace (with the red cords) and I love the points on them....the cords do not twist as some cheaper needles do....and much cheaper than Addis...
julie


----------



## bakka98 (May 25, 2011)

I most always use circulars. I knit when traveling and I can't tell you how many times I have dropped one of the needles. It usually falls between the seat and then under it where I can't reach. Very frustrating. Besides for me circulars are just more comfortable to handle. I have seen some circulars that have such a stiff cord that they are hard to handle, stay clear of those.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I always used straight needles but just got some circular and I'm loving them


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

mumofkate said:


> well ladies, I have been knitting for at least 50+ years and have never used circular needles. I bought one the other day and tried to use this morning. I guess it takes a little practice, but I have gone back to my straight needles. I have made all kinds of things on my straight ones with no problem, but i will keep trying with the circular one.


Please do keep trying. The circs are great.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I use both but for the most part I use circulars.. I am making some mitered squares and I use a short straight needles.. works much better for me.. I am making a lace shawl/wrap style for my sister and I am using the straights that I made...and that is working very well.. I do think for over all cost effectivness circulars are the better bargain but straights and DPN's serve their purpose too.. If you are looking to buy a good set of needles and are not sure what to get I would go with the circulars interchangables and get the sample set from knit picks or knitters pride to try them out and see what kind you prefer.. I thought I would prefer the nickle plated ones but I hate them.. they knit fine but the light bounces off of them and blinds me.. so I can only use them in natural light... sure glad I didn't drop a bundle on the Addi's I hear they are wonderful but not if they blind me.. best of luck with your search..


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

It doesn't matter what kind of yarn or what kind of needles you use. What matters is what you create with them. You don't always need a pattern I often find my best makes come from inside my head. Play with the yarn see what you can make. Good luck.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Learned to knit on straights and dpns way back eons ago. Then in the mid 1980's started a lot of air travel so switched to Denise interchangeables. Been almost exclusively circulars since then with the occasional dpn. However, do find straights easier if I'm doing multi-color work with bobbins. The rigidity of the straight supports the weight of the bobbins and helps keep them in an orderly fashion. Isn't it wonderful that we have such choices!!!!


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

I only use circulars unless you count dpns as straight.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

I am going to vote for straights every time - and the longer the better as far as I am concerned, even for items such as cardigan bands with very few stitches.

I only use circular if knitting in the round (which I don't like doing anyway) and the item is too large for dpns. I find the points on circulars tend to be far too short for comfort and the stiches don't move easily on the cables 

Just my preference and I know that I am probably in the minority.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I prefer straights


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

never use flats circulars only


----------



## parksly (Jan 18, 2012)

Circulars for me, too. I have tried to use straights, usually if i didn't have a circ in the size I needed, and they were cumbersome to me. Personal preference.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

Circulars for me too. Unless it's socks or something really small and I'll use DPNs. But I'm learning to knit socks on circulars too.


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

Straights for me. I've been using more circs lately because of long or large projects, but for flat knitting, i really prefer straights -- the cables on the circs annoy me!


----------



## lorraineteaneck (Jul 3, 2012)

Great question. Would like to add one to it. How do you keep the plastic string from looping and sticking up so you can't see the knitting. Thank you in advance for your help
Lorraine


----------



## Laugh (Jan 3, 2012)

Circs for me! Straights from HS (I'm 60 now) are unused in a drawer.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

To me, DPNs are the most versatile. I learned on straights and love circulars, but you can do almost anything with DPNs. I like them all and generally go with what's best for the pattern I'm using without thinking whether I prefer one thing or the other.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Only circs even for flat knitting. I love them and since I discovered them I won't use straight at all. I do use my dpns when I am making dishcloths o I guess I could say I use straights. But they don't count. LOL


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Circulars as often as possible.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I usually use circulars, but I also use DPNs for socks and hats.


----------



## Tiziana (Sep 27, 2012)

I use straight, circular, and dp needles depending on what the project is. Circulars are great when dealing with lots of stitches or if knitting in the round.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> I love straights. Only use circulars when there are too many stitches.


I agree, hate circulars and dpns.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

I usually use circulars exclusively. I find the more convenient. I can knit ANYWHERE with them. In restaurants, on the subway, the bus and not invade other peoples space. 

With sticks, because they tend to hit people sitting next to me. With circulars, I can keep everything in my own personal space.

Dani


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Started using circulars years ago when I rode the NYC subway regularly, so I wouldn't poke anybody and could slide my stitches to the cord safely. Ended up giving away all my straights except for the skinniest ones that I use for blocking wires now. I do socks and hats on long needles using the magic loop technique. 

If is what feels comfortable for you, and circs are for me.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Straights for me,or sometimes double pins if I am knitting in the round.


----------



## witchypoo (Sep 29, 2012)

as i`ve been away from knitting for so long i`m new to circulars i only used them if i was doing a jumper on a yoke so i`m stating to think i should give them a go


----------



## jlpanecki (Oct 18, 2012)

I use both straights and circs - depends on what I am working on. 

My favorite, if I had to chose just one - my Addi turbo- their cable never gets in my way, it's more pliable than my clovers.

I had a set of Denise - but after 2 mishaps with them coming apart with work on them, I gave up on them.

I do like to cast on with my straights (bamboo) - I feel it keeps my first row of stitches nice and even.

I've been knitting for over 50 years, so I've tried them all!

Janet


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I use circulars for almost everything. I have never liked straight needles. Once I learned to use circs, that was it. I even do dish cloths and scarves on circs now. And those were the only thing I liked straights for, as long as I could use reall short ones. Straight needles get caught on the chair arms or my sleeves and I find them very uncomfortable. Circulars are short, and don't get caught. And I don't drop them down the side of the chair on between the seats of the car! They stay in my knitting like good little needles should!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I learned to knit on straights but soon discovered circs and only use them or dpns now.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I only use circulars and DPN. I'm currently making myself a belt and using 5 inch, size 4 DPN instead of circular. I also have projects setting on 18 inch size 10-1/2 circulars, 40 inch size 8 circulars, and 12 inch size 5 circulars. My straight needles stay hidden in the back of my underwear drawer hoping to someday be pulled out of hiding, but I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## witchypoo (Sep 29, 2012)

ok being dense here do i need different lengths for different amounts of stitches and are the circulars in sizes the same as straights ,would you recommend bamboo or metal to start with and whats the best thing to start doing on circular to get used to them


----------



## nana 07 (Oct 26, 2012)

I love circular needles, so much easier to handle.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I use straights if I can as I find the circulars a bit short at the end to work with my style of knitting.


----------



## witchypoo (Sep 29, 2012)

i have had an operation recently on my shoulder and my arm is not as strong on that side would circulars be easier to handle i do tend to get pins and needles down my arm after a while using straights


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

I use all 3; straight (short and long), circulars, DP.
Really depends on what I am doing and what I already have. Each type of needle has its pros and cons. Experiment, you will find your own style.


----------



## Bearsmom (Jul 6, 2011)

I prefer straights unless I'm working on an afghan or sweater, then the stitches fit better on circular. I mostly knit socks. I have tried a circular with socks and would like to throw the things across the room at times! 

Happy knitting - you will find what suits you best.

Barb


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Circs only. Haven't used straights in years.


Ditto that!


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

I started out only using circs for a lot of stitches, but now I try to use them for everything. They are just easier and more comfortable.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

circs and SHORT straights, dpns at times..
success, gal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

lorraineteaneck said:


> Great question. Would like to add one to it. How do you keep the plastic string from looping and sticking up so you can't see the knitting. Thank you in advance for your help
> Lorraine


 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
BEFORE using new plastic cabled circular needles, I bring a pot of water to a boil and hold the needles above the water so that just the cables are submerged and leave them in the boiling water for a few minutes until they are very pliable; takes the stiffness out of them. I knit with bamboo and Never had a problem with this method.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

another vote for circulars. but, i will not get rid of my straights and will buy old ones if found. i use circs for most everything.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am beginning to use circulars more than straights. I find it easier to keep my tension with circulars. With the straights my tension varies with weight of project.


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

Love, Love, Love Circs. I'm a sock knitter and I quit using dbl points years ago. The last time I used straights they felt cumbersome.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

circular, I am a large lady and knitting for myself need long needles which catch in the arms of my chair, when circulars came in and I realised the were usable for straight knitting I converted to them immediately


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Asolutely, positively, always STRAIGHTS, short ones usually, unless I'm making something very large!


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Another vote for circular needles here: I have one straight needle to use for a back scratcher.

Straight needles feel awkward to me; too much 'end', the work gets too heavy, my arthritis acts up with straights....

and one reason nobody else has mentioned; with circular needles, you always have a 'full set!" no losing half of a set of needles with circulars.  

.........and I don't use double pointed needles for anything; two circular needles will handle anything at all. Shoot, if it's long enough, you only need one for even the smallest of glove fingers or hat tops.


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

I vote for the circa too!


----------



## Pennie Neridia (Sep 6, 2012)

Circs for me too !! I suffer with arthritis,& find the circs take the weight of what I am knitting,off my wrists .
They are better when knitting on trains or buses,as there are no pins to stick into your fellow passengers... Straights can be anti-social !! I love this site,I ,too,learn something new each time I login. Thanks for all your brilliant tips,from all over the world.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Almost always circulars.


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

Circs for me. I only use straights if I don't have a circ in the right size.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Circles first choice. I used to use straights when circs were busy - now I wait until project is off circs. LOL - I find I am purchasing more circs/interechangables.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Circulars for almost everything. 
I do use straights occasionally and did so recently. While knitting with the straights I kept dropping or losing the second needle and I wondered how I did it before lol


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't use straight needles any more except for my dp's. So much easier to knit back and forth on the circs.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I use circulars almost all the time. Every now and then, I have a project that works better on straights, but that is pretty rare. Circulars are so convenient. No drop and roll of the needle and the resulting search under the furniture!!! My only complaint with circs is that the cords sometimes get warped--even the Addis. But a quick zip through some boiling water takes care of that. Sometimes I even use the hot setting on my hair dryer and straighten them.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I think that knowing how to use both types is important, than you can choose which works best for your...


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I use short straights whenever possible but circulars are always an option unless it requires double points for me.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Also on the circular side, but ocasonaly use straights but the shorter, bamboo variations.


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

I always use my Denise interchangeable circular needles. I never lose the 2nd needle and they are lighter in weight.


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Circs only


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Almost always use circs (so I don't lose the free needle), except when I need to use dp's.


----------



## U P Sue (Jan 23, 2012)

What length do you use for dish cloths? Thx


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm learning to like circular needles but still prefer straight :?


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

I prefer straights. That's how I learned but was recently introduced to circulars for straight knitting and did try it on one project. It was okay and I would do it again in a pinch, like if I didn't have the right size straight ones with me, but I still prefer straights. Just do what feels most comfortable for you.


----------



## elliferg (Oct 1, 2012)

I see picking knitting needles like picking your tools. Sure, you can use a flat head screwdriver instead of a phillips head or even a hammer, but there is a reason they make more than one type of tool.

I have an interchangeable set of circular needles. I use them for any stash project where I don't happen to have the needle I would prefer to use. I chose to use them for circular knitting that fits nicely on it. I have used magic loop and 2 circular needles for small numbers of stitches, but I don't like them. I also choose to use circulars for really large flat projects. I sometimes get annoyed with the movement of the stitches from the cable to the needle, but being able to scrunch the stitches away from the tips, when putting down work can be nice.

I choose to use double pointed needles for small circular knitting (tops of hats, socks, stuffed animals, etc). I don't have laddering issues, but I pay attention to the needle changes and stagger them if possible. I also use them for some shaping work that requires knitting from either end and making icords. Knitting on double points is far faster for me than magic loop or 2 circulars. If I have the size, I also use my double points for small flat knitting.

I tend to choose really long straight needles, when I use them. This allows me to park the needle I am knitting from (the left needle for you right handed knitters) under my arm or between me an the chair. I am looking into a knitting sheath for this.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

It depends on what I'm knitting and what yarn I'm using. Always use DPNs for socks though!


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Circulars is all I use. I learned on straights and started using circulars a few yrs. ago and had no trouble changing over.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Circs, definitely, although I still use dpn for small circular projects. I have bursitis in both shoulders and these put less stress on the shoulders and on one's wrists.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Circulars, almost always. They are more comfortable and easier to tuck into a small bag than straights.

If you look at my avatar you can see what I do with my straights!


----------



## pampolikuha (Sep 26, 2012)

Do your circular needles curl up til you get several rows on them? If there is a solution please tell me.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Circs only. Haven't used straights in years.


Same here. Only use circulars.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I still grab the straight needles first, unless project is too large or knitted in the round. I absolutely LOATHE DPN's.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I use all 3, straights,circular and dpn's.


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

Same here, circulars and bamboo ones, as they have long straight points which I love. My straights are sitting pouting, but that's it, too many time in the eyes, cats catching them and pulling all the stitches off. 

I can take them in the car and not lose the off working needle, pull them out of the bag with one needle and the whole piece comes up. 

Flat or round they are my faves. So much so that another 15 piece set of bamboo ones are on their way to me now.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

I love my circulars but use double pointed needles for socks and mitts. Very rarely will I use the straights.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

pampolikuha said:


> Do your circular needles curl up til you get several rows on them? If there is a solution please tell me.


The usual advice is the heat the cable section only, either with a hair dryer or in steam from the kettle, or in some boiling water, and then hold the needle out straight until it cools.


----------



## witchypoo (Sep 29, 2012)

mmm i think i`m gonna try a small project on circular see if i like it maybe a snood


----------



## Pat Troglauer (Mar 22, 2011)

I find I use the circular needles except when it calls for double point needles. I find it easier to keep track of the circular needles. If the pattern calls for a lot of stitches the long pointed needles seem to be awkward to use and keep track of. Enjoy 

Pat


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I always go for circs.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I ALWAY'S use circulars, they don't poke you and you can't accidentally lose one. I use Denise needles, they click together and there are many different cord sizes to choose from. BTW, I've been knitting since I was 12 years old, soooo 45 years! Yikes.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I use circulars for everything!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Circulars . . much easier to handle


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Always circulars, unless the project can't be completed on them. Depending on the yarn, I will work on my addi clicks, Dreamz, Hiya hiyas, or Chiagoo red lace. I have some bamboo as well, but use them only when I have to slow things down.












de


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I still like to use my straight needles when appropriate, but the trend seems to be circulars to use for everything now. There are pros for circulars. 1) less likely to drop or lose a needle 2) i believe they are more likely to be accepted for travel 3) two needle cir knit in the round for socks is an easy method, rather than dps. 4) you can do everything with circular needles that it use to be suggested to use straights and dps.5) many say that cir's take the weight and stress off of your wrists and hands.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I was really averse to using circs except when necessary for the longest time but now I'm thinking of selling my various vintage straights. I won't, but I have considered it. I LOVE circs for everything. You know the thing I like the most? If you drop one, you haven't dropped it at all. LOL. It goes nowhere but in your lap or at worst dangling by your side. Love it. Love that they don't stick out anywhere or appear threatening.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Definitely circular needles. They can be used for anything, and can be used as straights also if you have two the same size. I use DPN's for anything too small for circular needles. Circulars are so much easier for arthritis in wrists.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I work with straights all of the time.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I use circular needles exclusively!


----------



## Pat Troglauer (Mar 22, 2011)

If you take the needles and put them in very hot water for a little bit it will straiten them out. :not boiling water but very hot:

Pat


----------



## Pat Troglauer (Mar 22, 2011)

Does any one have the directions for a Picot Edging, knit.

Pat


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I use them both the same along with DPN's.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Always use circulars!


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

To me the difference is sometimes, that the circular maintains into the work, while the straight needles, one falls often, if you are not careful. And maybe more easy to loose them in the couch or wherever...
Also, they are kind of lighter for lifting....


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

circular's for me too.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I LOVE straight needles! I use them almost exclusively.

Hazel


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Circs only. Haven't used straights in years.


Ditto!


----------



## Pjetzold (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow! Me too! Who knew?


----------



## Vinette (Sep 15, 2012)

YOu all have convinced me that I must try my circular needles........I have a full set of the ones that make any size and length. Do they work pretty good? Guess I'd better get with the times. I don't like those long needles very good anyway.....use the shorter whenever I can.
Thanks for the advice girls.


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

Circulars mainly


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

I only knit on circular. And just to be really picky, only on bamboo. Straight needles make my shoulders ache and seem to take up to much room....they don't fit in my favorite knitting chair...LOL. Bamboo needles are light and easy to hold, they always feel warm and inviting to me. Does that sound silly?


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I use circulars for nearly everything. I do use my dpns for sock heels, and as "holders" (cable crossings, dropped stitches, etc.)

Jill


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

For me, it kind of depends on how wide the knitting itself is. If it's not a lot of stitches, I use like 6" double points, which are nice to use for narrower items.
I find that I use those 6" needles a lot lately - scarves and such, dishcloths, etc. I don't like to use my long single points much and try and use the circulars most of the time.


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

When I learned to knit, late 50's, I don't know if the 
cir's were even around. It was so exciting to be using
Mom's and Grandma's needles, I was in knitting heaven.
I like all three, depending on what I'm making. To learn
on, I think the straight ones. Easier to explain what 
hand things are in, the stitches, back & front. No 2 knitters are the same.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Circulars when possible except for dpns for socks.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

yess I only use circulars don't own any straights


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Straight whenever I can. Circs only when absolutely neessary.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Love my circular needles for all my knitting but occasionally purchase decorative straights to use as smontero237 does. Nothing says knitting like decorative straights in a pretty vase!

Sewbizgirl, love the shawl in your avatar! Would you mind sharing the name of the pattern? It is gorgeous, lovely pattern, well knitted, and great use of color! Congratulations on such a gorgeous shawl.

Jan


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, I learned on straight needles. I think it is important a knitter

learn and use both methods, (Circular and Straight). There are 

SO MANY beautiful items to be knitted and if one limits 

themselves to one method they are often losing out on so 

many other projects.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I mostly use circulars, but some things I am happier with straights. I'm doing a sport-weight shawl which is knit lengthwise. I started on a circular and switched out to straights. It's easier to see the pattern unfolding with the straight needles.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I do a lot of "commuter knitting" on the bus back and forth; so I need needles that 
:idea: 1. Don't interfere with the passenger next to me; 
:idea: 2. Won't go rolling under the seats six rows away if I drop them; and
:idea: 3. Stow easily in the backpack that is my purse, lunchpail, and knitting bag. 
So it's almost always circular ndls for me!
**I sometimes use the cables to make two ndls with my circular points; but that is very rare.**


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Same here, find straights cumbersome to use now!


mirl56 said:


> Circs only. Haven't used straights in years.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Circulars, hands down.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

I, too, got rid of my straight needles and only use the circulars. I bought a pair of straights last yr. and never used them. Once you're used to circulars, it's hard to go back to the straights. Straights are good for learning on, though.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

circular are my favorite.


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

I love my straight needles, as I also lathe them. Yea, I make my own knitting needles, lol! I'm getting pretty good at it; my mom has received about 4 pairs that she is field testing for me. So far, so good!


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

I used circular needle exclusively. I had this problem of only being able to find one needle in the size I needed. It was very frustrating. I bought a set of circulars that have a case. I never lose any. I just have so many WIP's that I have to keep an ever increasing supply of cords.lol


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

Always circs. Never spend another minute looking for the other needle! Straight needles can be used to fish things out from under the rrefrig however.


----------



## grammynan (Apr 8, 2012)

I still like my straights since that's what I learned on all those years ago-but did use circs for a baby blanket recently.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I love my Needlemaster circulars. Gave my straight needles away long ago.


----------



## elliferg (Oct 1, 2012)

Revan said:


> Hi, I learned on straight needles. I think it is important a knitter
> 
> learn and use both methods, (Circular and Straight). There are
> 
> ...


I completely agree.

Use what makes sense for you and the knitting you are doing. This will probably vary from person to person for reasons including, but not limited to, finances, personal bias, physical limitations, project choice, and yarn choice.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I put my two cent worth on Circulars. You seem to move your hand less. Do not drop your needles. I love them.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Circulars are my choice since I've learned to use them.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

nothing but circulars


----------



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

mumofkate said:


> well ladies, I have been knitting for at least 50+ years and have never used circular needles. I bought one the other day and tried to use this morning. I guess it takes a little practice, but I have gone back to my straight needles. I have made all kinds of things on my straight ones with no problem, but i will keep trying with the circular one.


Read my mind!
This is exactly how I feel. I have had several attempts at circulars...after joining this forum and reading how everyone seems to be in favour of them...whilst I realise any new skill will take a bit of practice, I'm not a fan( so far at least) of the circulars. I found my tension was not right and they seemed awkward to handle. However...after 50 years of using straights...it's not going to happen overnight, is it? It's a challenge I will master....eventually!
:lol:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

knottsend said:


> When picking your kind of needle and yarn doesn't really matter here , do you choose circular or straights ? [ as if you are knitting flat.]..? Thanks I'm curious beginner.


I am a very busy person, work 7 days a week some weeks, so when I do want to knit something instead of going through and measuring every set of straights to get the correct size I need, I just grab my Boye Set of circulars and off I go. I now use them for both straight and circular knitting. I keep a needle sizer guage and comparison table in the pouch too, so if my pattern is English I can convert the needle size to South African, American or Australian, etc;


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Circulars for everything! Knitting in the round and back and forth knitting are easy with circulars. Don't lose a needle, easier to transport knitting when on the go, weight of knitting taken by lap rather than hands or arms... and there are several techniques for knitting small number of stitches in the round: 2 circulars and magic circle being two. For swatching when knitting in the round: knit to end of row, slide knitting to other end with yarn draped across the back, then knit next row, etc. Saw this on a video, but unfortunately don't recall who the demonstrator was. It is just brilliant.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

pdstuart said:


> I love my straight needles, as I also lathe them. Yea, I make my own knitting needles, lol! I'm getting pretty good at it; my mom has received about 4 pairs that she is field testing for me. So far, so good!


Can you send us photos of your needles?

Hazel


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> I love straights. Only use circulars when there are too many stitches.


Me too, or if it is a larger pattern that needs to be knit in the round, like a sweater etc. For mitts, socks, toques etc I use the double point needles


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

I love circs! They're my favorite! I have harmony circs from knit picks and love them! Have the Boyes and would like to sell them!

I'm working on a pair of fingerless gloves right now and I wish they made smaller circs, so I didn't have to use the dpns.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I use both depending on the number of stitches I have to use.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Haven't used straights in at least 5 years. Still have them (to be used for other things!), but not for knitting.
Donna K


----------



## myramahm (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm with you. Many of my old straight wooden and plastic needles help my plants along.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Circs only. Haven't used straights in years.


Me too. Circs are versatile; one can knit in the round or flat. Love them.

I only use straights when teaching a beginner.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

It depends on what I"m knitting which I use. :lol: :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I only use straights on small projects or on the sleeves of a baby sweater. Circulars are so much more versatile for me.


----------



## Woolyouknitwithme (May 13, 2012)

Straights for speed and circs for Tavel.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I use Addi Lace circulars for everything, from dish cloths to sweaters and hats to mitts. My shortest circular is 100cm so I can use it as a Magic Loop when knitting socks, mitts, tiny sleeves without seams etc.
I use circulars because of arthritis in the finger and thumb joints, using circulars gives no weight at the ends of long needles, the weight of the project lies on my lap.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I started out with dpn's but am rapidly changing to circulars. I do a lot of knitting in the car and I don't drop the needle with circulars. I am trying to get the LYS to give a toe up class for socks then I can go all circulars


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

Have to agree circs gets the vote from me too.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

circulars always


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Circulars always. But must be a good brand. I have Denise interchangeables and quite happy with them, specially after using the cheap ones from Big W or Spotlight


----------



## Cary01 (Oct 29, 2012)

I like circular best. Seems like the straights are ALWAYS too long!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Tove said:


> I use Addi Lace circulars for everything, from dish cloths to sweaters and hats to mitts. My shortest circular is 100cm so I can use it as a Magic Loop when knitting socks, mitts, tiny sleeves without seams etc.
> I use circulars because of arthritis in the finger and thumb joints, using circulars gives no weight at the ends of long needles, the weight of the project lies on my lap.


I love my Addi's


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Circulars here too.,
very seldom straights.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I use circulars almost always. little things in the round like ornament balls I usr bamboo DPN. not so slippery.

i gave most of the straights that i got from my mom and grandma to Sassafrass Creations to make jewelry for me. very cute and clever items. check her out.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

For me, the project determines the needle. If it is a narrow scarf, I'll be using straights. If it is a lot of stitches or a hat, it will be circulars...... If it is socks, I like DPN's...... Love my Harmonies, no matter what style....... If you are a new knitter,,,, what you have in the right size might be the determining factor....


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I use circulars for all my knitting except dpns for socks or dpns to finish hats. Straight needles always end up getting stuck in a sleeve if I've got a long-sleeved sweater on.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Circulars but occassionaly straights though rarely. As another knitter said, when my circulars are busy with another project. I have tried doing my swatch guages on straights but found unfortunately that needles of the same size differ from brand to brand. Learned that the hard way, so now I stay with one brand.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Circulars now. I wouldn't even try them at first. The Ladies on KP talked me into it and now I seldom use anything else.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Circulars for me. I don't use straights very often at all, can't even remember the last time I used them.


----------



## wolfmom6712 (Sep 16, 2012)

I use straights unless I'm working in the round. That's how I learned, and I tend to stabilize the right needle on my leg.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Circulars! Learned on Straights, but really enjoy using circulars for flats and knitting in the round.
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

I use only circulars, but use my ancient straights as stitch holders, because I can stretch-out longer pieces (such as sweater) awaiting bind-off or sewing together.


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

circular needles, it is harder for the cats to grab and pull one out!!


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

For me, it depends on the project. I often start out on straights and change to circular once I get a nice, consistent foundation going.


----------



## SHIAOMEIMAO (Jun 13, 2011)

Learned on DP's. First knitted socks. Bought straights cause cheaper than circular. Then learned to knit sweaters in the round from top down. Now I use my straights for plant stakes, to measure the depth of kitty litter in the litter pan,to get the cats toys from under the sofa or the fridge,to get the last of the stain stick from the bottom of the container,as a scarf or shawl pin,to take the cats mind off of soaking my yarn by chewing it,and as stitch holders and anything else I need a tool for and that is the one that is handy. However, I do need to learn the magic loop because DP's are too easy for the cats to pull out of a WIP. I also teach beginners to knit dish cloths on No. 10 straights. But always recommend circulars for their second project. Connie


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> I love straights. Only use circulars when there are too many stitches.


Me too, or if it is a larger pattern that needs to be knit in the round, like a sweater etc. For mitts, socks, toques etc I use the double point needles.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I learned on straights 40 years ago but didn't like knitting. I was in Austria almost 30 years ago and started knitting again. I discovered circs then and that is what I bought. When I came home I found a set of Boye interchangeable and bought it. That is what I have used ever since (unless I needed dpns). I always had the size I needed. I bought knitpicks this year and love them. I am starting to use magic loop with them since they are so flexable. I can buy the smaller sizes that the interchangeables don't come in with a longer cable and use them for anything using magic loop, so length doesn't matter any more.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Circulars can be used "flat". Just knit back & forth without joining the yarn. Have fun experimenting!



knottsend said:


> When picking your kind of needle and yarn doesn't really matter here , do you choose circular or straights ? [ as if you are knitting flat.]..? Thanks I'm curious beginner.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Straight needles also make great tomato plant stakes!



SHIAOMEIMAO said:


> Learned on DP's. First knitted socks. Bought straights cause cheaper than circular. Then learned to knit sweaters in the round from top down. Now I use my straights for plant stakes, to measure the depth of kitty litter in the litter pan,to get the cats toys from under the sofa or the fridge,to get the last of the stain stick from the bottom of the container,as a scarf or shawl pin,to take the cats mind off of soaking my yarn by chewing it,and as stitch holders and anything else I need a tool for and that is the one that is handy. However, I do need to learn the magic loop because DP's are too easy for the cats to pull out of a WIP. I also teach beginners to knit dish cloths on No. 10 straights. But always recommend circulars for their second project. Connie


  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Circs for me - will use straights if I have to but prefer my lovely jubley circulars!!!!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Since discovering circulars, hardly ever use straights now,


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find circular needles easiest to use, but I have both.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

knottsend said:


> When picking your kind of needle and yarn doesn't really matter here , do you choose circular or straights ? [ as if you are knitting flat.]..? Thanks I'm curious beginner.


depends on what I'm knitting, but circs are great for when there are too many stitches, or for seamless tops, dpns for when there aren't enough stitches but knitting in a round, and straights for anything that does not have to be knitted in a round but does not have too many stitches...incidentally with the straights the longer they are the better, I tuck them under my arms...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Circs only. Haven't used straights in years.


Nor me!! No fishing about down the side of the sofa for your lost needle, no needles sliding out of your work either. Best for me though is the fact that the weight of your work is in your lap, not on your arms!!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

straights except for afghans which havwe more stitches


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

Hazel, Just as soon as I can get some really good pics, I'll post them. My hubby is currently restoring a '66 Chevy pick up truck and my "picture box" is on the back burner. If I can set up an area in which to take some decent pics, I'll do it. There are some finishes I can't use on my needles when the humidity is up or when it's raining (we live in southern Oregon) so some of the finishing is on hold. I'm using this time to get caught up making Christmas presents. Hopefull soon, I'll have good pics.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

myroxi said:


> mumofkate said:
> 
> 
> > well ladies, I have been knitting for at least 50+ years and have never used circular needles. I bought one the other day and tried to use this morning. I guess it takes a little practice, but I have gone back to my straight needles. I have made all kinds of things on my straight ones with no problem, but i will keep trying with the circular one.
> ...


Good for you, keep trying...you'll like working with them.


----------



## pampolikuha (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on uncurling the circulars. Will definately try it as it sounds like they are much easier and more convenient than straight.
Thanks again.


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone still have that link to order all those circular knitting needles that were real inexpensive? I'd love to have it, if it's not a problem! Thanks.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Only circulars for me, and has been that way for most of the time I have knit. My mom saw I was having trouble with catching the straights under my elbow, when I was a little kid, and she brought me a circular needle and said to try this, it's been circulars since them for me.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Circs only - haven't used straights in a long time.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

Addi circulars for me, all the way.


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

I've been using circulars for just about everything. If I happen to go to straights, I feel like the needles get in the way!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Circs only. Haven't used straights in years.


DITTO. Why?
Anything you can knit on straights, you can knit on circulars. 
The weight of the work is in your lap, not hanging from the needles. That's easier on your wrists. 
You can buy any size larger than 4 in interchangeables. The tips are much shorter to store than straights.
When you stop working, you push the knitting back onto the cable and it _doesn't fall off the needles!!_ This is very handy.
Your knitting is easier to roll up and take with you.
You are less apt to poke someone's eye out or sit on one and puncture your derriere.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

both, depends on the project


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

KnittingVal said:


> Circulars always. But must be a good brand. I have Denise interchangeables and quite happy with them, specially after using the cheap ones from Big W or Spotlight


Absolutely. Denise is an American company.


----------



## prairiedogandme (Oct 21, 2012)

I have to agree with the majority here and go with circular. I find the only straights i ever use now are the double pointed ones that I use where there are not enough stitches to merit using circular needles..


----------



## jwilderj (Aug 28, 2012)

I always use circulars because they are easier on my arthritic wrists.


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

I use what ever is called for and sometimes depending the size as sometimes I go to the circular if the correct size is not in my bag on the straight size


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

love circular .... two reasons - easier on my arthrits and I can't lose one needle!!


----------



## kww43 (Oct 18, 2012)

I use circs most of the time even on projects that could be done on straights for several reasons. If you have to stop mid-row on a circular needle you are less likely to loose stitches or stretch the work. If you drop a needle you don't have to get up and look under the chair or in the cushions for it. That is a particularly good reason for using circs in the car. If you are making a heavy piece there is less dead weight on your hands, therefore less stress. You never find only one of the needles of a pair. That is if you aren't using changable needles.


----------



## kww43 (Oct 18, 2012)

Straights catch in my sleeves too. I don't remember having that problem years ago, but I do now and it is very agravating.


----------



## kww43 (Oct 18, 2012)

I first used circular needles in about 1970 because I was making a dress for my 1-yr.-old daughter. They were completely one piece of plastic which eventually started peeling off in long splinters and getting caught on the yarn. 
Today's needles are so much better.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

I've never used circulars, but will start now. . .Thanks everyone.


----------



## ragosto (Jun 25, 2013)

I can use both, but I prefer circular. I was in a knitting class in which the regular teacher was out after having surgery. The substitute teacher insisted I should use straight needles. I have been wondering why that should be. Maybe she is selling straight needles or maybe she doesn't know you can knit flat pieces with circular needles. While I am writing this, maybe someone can answer a question. Sorry for taking the subject, but I notice at this time there are 19 pages to this topic. WOW! The substitute suggested that I knit a doll's dress from the bottom up instead of from the top down. It was a basic dress designed by Ladyfingers. The teacher said I should cast on the stitches and purl the first two rows. I was knitting with circular needles to make a flat piece. If I were knitting in the round, would purling create garter stitch? I don't know how to knit in the round, but I have heard that knitting creates garter stitch in the round.
Thanks for reading and any answers I might get.
Roselyn


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Straights are absolutely a thing of the past for me. I go Circs all the way.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

ragosto said:


> I can use both, but I prefer circular. I was in a knitting class in which the regular teacher was out after having surgery. The substitute teacher insisted I should use straight needles. I have been wondering why that should be. Maybe she is selling straight needles or maybe she doesn't know you can knit flat pieces with circular needles. While I am writing this, maybe someone can answer a question. Sorry for taking the subject, but I notice at this time there are 19 pages to this topic. WOW! The substitute suggested that I knit a doll's dress from the bottom up instead of from the top down. It was a basic dress designed by Ladyfingers. The teacher said I should cast on the stitches and purl the first two rows. I was knitting with circular needles to make a flat piece. If I were knitting in the round, would purling create garter stitch? I don't know how to knit in the round, but I have heard that knitting creates garter stitch in the round.
> Thanks for reading and any answers I might get.
> Roselyn


Sorry you had such an unimaginative teacher. Personally, I have gravitated to using circular needles for everything, including flat work. A big advantage is that I can slide the work to the cable when I put it away and the stitches don't slide off the needle when I take the work out of my bag. Another advantage is that I don't drop a needle and have to crawl around looking for it.

There are You tube videos for everything, it seems, and probably a tutorial for knitting in the round. For that I like to use a long circular needle and use the technique called magic loop. I even do socks that way, and am able to make both at the same time.

Keep reading different topics here on KP and you will learn all sorts of tricks to make knitting more fun and increase your skills.

I believe the best way to do any technique is the way that is most comfortable for you and gets the desired results.

And yes, to get stockinette stitch in the round is keep doing the knit stitch. To get garter stitch, you have to knit one row then purl the next one.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Circulars?? Definitely! I converted from straights years ago and have not looked back since. After reading all of the previous comments about the benefits of circular knitting needles, I can only agree. If you use the "magic loop" (dozens of books & videos out there....) you can even eliminate the need for double points. But the question remains, What should I do with my straight needles? Well, I have found that the metal ones make great tomato plant stakes!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Skinny ones are good to weave through edges and hold them straight when you use a blocking mat so you don't get the little bump outs.



Hohjocello said:


> Circulars?? Definitely! I converted from straights years ago and have not looked back since. After reading all of the previous comments about the benefits of circular knitting needles, I can only agree. If you use the "magic loop" (dozens of books & videos out there....) you can even eliminate the need for double points. But the question remains, What should I do with my straight needles? Well, I have found that the metal ones make great tomato plant stakes!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

circulars for me also.


----------

